# Tried being a cashier today and my nerves got it the way .



## mybelovedaldra

When i started for the first time as a cashier i had a hard time trying to relax my nerves , the only good thing is the lady that trained me was patient but i could see her getting mad at me for being nervous or making silly mistakes on the machine . I didn't want to get promoted to cashier but i think i will try until i get it right or until they fire me . I tried my best to listen to what she told me to do but my SA was so bad . She kept telling me don't worry your doing good but it couldn't get me to relax. Plus I kept messing with the change it wasn't that i was giving the wrong change but i was i don't know how to explain it picking to big numbers to give back for example i had to give back 70 cent and i did 2 quarters and 2 dimes but she wanted me to do 50 cents and 4 nickles . She also got frustrated with me when i was doing the right things like when i had typed in this costumers area code correctly and she got mad and made me retype what i just did again . I hate being a cashier but i want to make money but i want to keep my job and not have my mom rub in my face that


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kudos for being brave enough to try. I tried it one day and it was so overwhelming, I just couldn't handle it. Even my "non-SA" coworkers say it makes them nervous.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

I think once you get the hang of being a cashier, it gets pretty repetitive from there on out. You'll get a handle on all the vegetables, coupons, reward cards, etc. I'm assuming you work for a grocery store.

If I had the chance to trade you I would. I work as a lot associate at a big store for the summer and it's so boring, it's exhausting. I'm glad you were able to switch positions within the store. I was thinking the same thing myself, but come to find out the store had hired another 15 new people and I'm only a seasonal employee. I'll have to stick out the boredom. 

Hopefully you can get to the point where you are completely comfortable with your job. I think everybody gets the new job jitters no matter what the position is. Good luck.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I went through the same thing as you about two months ago.... It gets better... Trust me, it just takes a little time and perseverance... After about 6 or 7 times on register it may not he the most comfortable thing in the world but it won't he nearly as difficult as it it now


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Keep trying your best, it will get better. I like your attitude of keeping up with it regardless of your SA.



mybelovedaldra said:


> Plus I kept messing with the change it wasn't that i was giving the wrong change but i was i don't know how to explain it picking to big numbers to give back for example i had to give back 70 cent and i did 2 quarters and 2 dimes but she wanted me to do 50 cents and 4 nickles .


I don't understand this. The correct way is to give two quarters and two dimes in this example. Who wants that many nickles?!


----------



## Whatev

The person who trained you seems a bit odd. No worries tho, the more you work as a cashier the easier it'll become.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

coffeeandflowers said:


> Keep trying your best, it will get better. I like your attitude of keeping up with it regardless of your SA.
> 
> I don't understand this. The correct way is to give two quarters and two dimes in this example. Who wants that many nickles?!


I know but she kept telling me i was doing it wrong and said '' No No No you do it like this '' I was kinda mad because i was doing it right but it will look to other people like i was getting the change wrong .


----------



## blueidealist26

I was a cashier for about three years and we were always told to give back the most convenient currency for the customer possible, so in your case, the two quarters and the two dimes would be right, because four nickels would not be convenient for the customer. I don't know why your trainer was telling you to do that. Next thing she'll be telling you to give back 20 pennies instead of two dimes! (Not really. Just a stupid joke).


----------



## mybelovedaldra

blueidealist26 said:


> I was a cashier for about three years and we were always told to give back the most convenient currency for the customer possible, so in your case, the two quarters and the two dimes would be right, because four nickels would not be convenient for the customer. I don't know why your trainer was telling you to do that. Next thing she'll be telling you to give back 20 pennies instead of two dimes! (Not really. Just a stupid joke).


 Yeah she even caused me to mess up to mess up today she's a good trainer but sometimes she freaks out and it causes me to freak out and worst of all she makes me look like i can't count money .

Update today went better i was a little less nervous than before but still nervous and i enjoyed it a bit but still hated it but i'm trying my best I hope i get good at it they are only giving me 3 days training and this is my second day and Saturday is my last day . I hope i make it since i only have one day .


----------



## dal user

Incompl said:


> The person who trained you seems a bit odd. No worries tho, the more you work as a cashier the easier it'll become.


very true, i work on the checkouts at work sometimes and even though im still a bit shakey/nervous i find it a lot easier each time i go on.

also @ op if your up to it just try and have a small conversation with the customer especially if they look friendly and are nice, just **** off the nasty ones because they aren't worth it.


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine

Try working at a day care with really terrible kids, I ended up getting fired even though I was the nice guy out of all the counselors.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Rich91 said:


> very true, i work on the checkouts at work sometimes and even though im still a bit shakey/nervous i find it a lot easier each time i go on.
> 
> also @ op if your up to it just try and have a small conversation with the customer especially if they look friendly and are nice, just **** off the nasty ones because they aren't worth it.


I will try that I had gotten my nails done resently seems to catch this costumers eye which made her ask me about it and help start a little conversation . 
But yesterday i kept messing up on the scanner and scanned an item 3 times by accident or scanners are really old and i'm not fast yet at scanning items i feel embarrassed:um about it still everyone was looking at me like i was crazy and i got a customer angry kinda feel bad about it .


----------

